# How does AMSOIL compare to PENTOSIN in the 01M Tranny??????



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

Im running AMSOIL without any problems but i want to change my filter for good measure i was considering putting the PENTOSIN back in but all my research says synthetics are better than mineral base? 
Im wanting to get some input on how the two compare, or if anybody has ran amsoil before???


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

If it was my OM1 I would stick with the Pentosin. And make sure that it is the correct Pentosin ATF.


----------

